# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Аренда  »  покупка серверов >  ZION Hosting –  VPS & Dedicated Servers

## ZionHosting

*Здравствуйте, участники форума!*

Если вы зашли на эту страницу – значит вы что-то поняли. Поняли, как должен выглядеть настоящий хостинг!

На сегодняшний день мы представлены в 7 наиболее популярных локациях по запросам клиентов, а именно: Россия, Нидерланды, Германия, США, Англия, Гонконг, Турция.

Мы приложили максимум усилий, чтобы предоставить качественные услуги для вас, начиная от выбора дата-центров и заканчивая детальным подбором железа для максимальной реализации ваших задумок!

*Мы предлагаем 6 тарифов, один из которых наверняка подойдет под ваши задачи:*
1.	NEO – 2 Cores, 2 GB RAM, 30 GB NVMe, 1Gbit shared | 5$/месяц
2.	ORACLE – 4 Cores, 4 GB RAM, 50 GB NVMe, 1Gbit shared | 8,5$/месяц
3.	LOTUS – 4 Cores, 8 GB RAM, 80 GB NVMe, 1Gbit shared | 15$/месяц
4.	ARCANE – 8 Cores, 12 GB RAM, 140 GB NVMe, 1Gbit shared | 28$/месяц
5.	NEO – 16 Cores, 16 GB RAM, 200 GB NVMe, 1Gbit shared | 55$/месяц
6.	NEO – 24 Cores, 32 GB RAM, 400 GB NVMe, 1Gbit shared | 110$/месяц

Вместе с сервером вы можете установить различные панели управления: ISPmanager, VestaCP, HestiaCP, Cyberpanel, Virtualmin.

*Возможно, мы сможем предложить вам индивидуальный запрос под ваши конкретные нужды. Для этого пишите по любым удобным формам связи:* 
•	Live Chat на сайте
•	Тикет система
•	Telegram @zion_hositng
•	Почта support@zion.hosting

Мы рады предоставлять качественную услугу для реализации ваших целей!

https://zion.hosting

----------

